# 4 weeks=5lbs cut



## iMan323 (Apr 22, 2007)

So, I have taken things nice and slow up to this point and have had excellent results with my cut over the last month.  I have experienced minimal muscle loss and great fat loss, however now I want to step it up a notch.  My goal is to lose around 1 lb of bodyfat per week.  I will keep this up for four weeks then I'll adjust my goal.  Ok.  Earlier today I had a good time training with the ball for about an hour, I'm feeling good and I'm going to do shoulders.  I train Max-OT style, heavy compound lifts in the 4-6 rep range.  Ok on to the gym now.  Today is shoulders + core.

DB sitting press
Lateral raises
Bent over shoulder rows

Crunches
Planks
Side Planks


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 22, 2007)

you ever mix up your training styles


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 22, 2007)

^^ No, I'm looking to increase my strength on all lifts.  I'm very happy with my results so my training style will stay the same until I plateau or my goals change.  

In actuality the workout went like this:

Sitting DB press 4x4 (60lbs)
Lateral Raises 2x6 (25lbs)
Upright rows 2x6
DB Shrugs 2x6


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Definitly should look into some sort of periodzation. 

You need to manipulate variables to keep things progressing.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know if I'll be able to get in a w/o today because I get home around 11 and have to be up at 7...

I quit smoking, so I'm hurt.

Anyway, if I do get to the gym today is arms..

tricep push-down
bb curls
reverse grip bb curls
forearm curls

I need to take a before/after pic to help me better monitor the progress.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, I did a drastic change to my diet; went from using Muscle Milk as my main protein powder to Isopure Zero Carb.  That should put me about 400 calories further into deficit per day.  That's 2400 calories per week (I exclude Fridays because that's when I cheat/drink all day).


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 23, 2007)

Had the time to get in my workout:

tricep pushdown v-bar 4x5 (90lbs)
rope pushdowns  2x6 (60, 50)
bb biceps curl 4x5 (100lbs)
side wrist curls 4x6 (35lbs)


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm going to have to take today and tomorrow off.  Today because I feel physically tired, tomorrow because there's no time for it in my schedule.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 25, 2007)

Arg, I'm extatic about the progress I'm making.  That's my big contribution for the day.  Tomorrow is legs day!


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 26, 2007)

*my motivation*

Decided to post a pic of what I am to look like in a couple of months.  ManU's Cristiano Ronaldo has exactly the type of physique that I want to achieve.  I should have no problem getting there.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 26, 2007)

No Time To Workout Today


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had the greatest time in the world playing soccer today.  I was looking a little bit swollen after last nights pig out.  Back on track now.  Maybe will go to the gym tonight, depending on how tired I'll feel at 7.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 28, 2007)

*Am I Missing Something?*

So you switched protein powders and you did one "arms" workout for the week, and this is going to get you cut? You mention compound movements, where are they? BB curl is one. For triceps, look at close grip benches and dips.

Drinking all day on Friday isn't going to work either.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea, I've been very inconsistent with my workouts last week.  I suppose it's natural because I work and study full time and also I'm in the middle of a move.  But I feel bad nonetheless...at least the diet is in check.  I should be able to get to the gym tonight.


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 30, 2007)

Found the time to workout tonight (at the expense of sleep, might I add!).  Did chest today:

Incline DB press 5x5 (75lbs)
Serratus Raise? (not sure what the proper name is) 2x6 (45lbs)

I really hate my schedule.  

The good news is my abs are starting to show and I definately pack less fat around my waist, specifically around my love handles.  I suppose I shouldn't even look at my abs, because that's where I store all of my fat.  What's interesting that I seem to have more fat on the right side of my body...wierd.


----------



## iMan323 (May 1, 2007)

No gym today, and most likely no gym tomorrow.  My schedule is extremely intense, I'm simply cracking under the pressure.  I had a low carb day today and all the water came off.  I'm definately making progress, but probably slower than I would like.  I really want to find the time to do about 20 minutes of HIIT after all upper body training sessions, and I'm thinking that I could begin to benefit from periodization in my workouts.  Toodles


----------



## iMan323 (May 3, 2007)

Got in a legs workout.  It wasn't the greatest because I was drained.  This crazy schedule should only last for a couple more weeks, and I can barely wait.  My intensity sucks, and my workouts are really short 

I definately lost some muscle mass along with fat recently so I think maybe I should up my calories some.


----------



## iMan323 (May 4, 2007)

fuck knows what, this morning i woke up looking very muscular.  i think i'm making progress because the muscles on the side of my ribcage are looking much more defined and also my abdominal cage is starting to look geometric.  i think i need to start making progress pictures and taking b/f measurments with my calipers.  im gonna try to do it tonight before i head to the gym.

PS i havent' had a cigarette in two weeks


----------



## iMan323 (May 4, 2007)

*Pictures!*

Ok, this is the first time I've done this, and I'll wait another week until taking update pics.  I obviously need to get better at taking these pics, and I will start taking them daily once I move into my new place of residence (2 weeks).  Anyway, this is after a day of sitting on my ass at the office.  I'm not pumped or flexing, so I look pretty lame.  I'm going to make a a new committment to the gym once things settle down in my life a little bit.


----------



## iMan323 (May 6, 2007)

Had a lot of fun playing soccer these two days, the weather was ideal!  I'm gonna try to do weights every weeknight for this week, but the finals are coming up.  Anyway, back to the grind..


----------



## iMan323 (May 7, 2007)

I feel pretty beat up from two days playing soccer, I'm going to take today off.


----------



## iMan323 (May 9, 2007)

Well, yesterday I was busy from 7am until 1130 and had to be up by 6 today...I could only dream of going to the gym.  I'm going to train on the soccer pitch tonight because I need to unwind, my real estate agent was playing wiith my mind all day

What's interesting is that I'm still continuing to lose body fat...I guess soccer really gets your metabolism going.


----------



## iMan323 (May 10, 2007)

I had a very relaxing time training on the pitch.  It turns out I have very titled pelvis which my posture bad and it makes me look like I have a beer belly.  I'm gonna start doing Egosque excersizes soon.  I will also start a general fitness blog soon instead of this one.


----------

